# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Calculating from Measure and Dimension Attribute, please help !!!

## auroremj

Hello

I am a newbye with Analysis Services and am desperately trying to find a way to include a calculation between one of my measures (Teus), divided by the vessel capacity, where vessel is one of my dimensions (and is therefore not depended on other dimensions...) 

Any ideas how I could implement that ?? This would help a lot, thanks for your help,

Aurore Bui.

----------


## jbustos

How is teh definition of your vessel dimension? Perhaps someone can help you if you explain which is your key and name for that dimension, how many levelse there are and so on.

Perhaps there's some way to convert a dimension's name or key into a number to use it in a calculation. Is that what you mean?

----------


## Island1

Multiple posts of the same question are likely to produce confusion ... for you and browsers alike ...

See my question on the other postng, and maybe we can help ...

Bill

----------

